# My Kids!



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi everybody!

I'm another newbie... this is my first post. Came across this website when I was searching for some other opinions on dog foods. 

Here's some pictures of my two rescued, raw-fed catahoulas from our most recent trip to Oleta River State Park. 

The big guy's name is Finnigan, the small brown merle is Topher. 

on the way...



















playing ball on the beach


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Great pics.! They are both gorgeous and look so happy! Glad to hear your feeding raw, that's great.

Welcome to the forum. Nice to have you here!:biggrin:


----------



## deb9017 (Aug 31, 2010)

Welcome! Your babies are very pretty and look like they have a great life!!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Gorgeous dogs! Happy to have you here...there's plenty of raw feeders here and it's always nice to have another join up!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL! I love Catahoulas! I have a rescued Cat mix from Georgia!


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

They look like very well taken care and happy dogs. Welcome


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Gorgeous babies!!
Thanks for sharing and welcome aboard!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Welcome! Looks like everyone had a great time that day.


----------



## Spaz (Sep 3, 2009)

They are REALLY gorgeous dogs!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Thank you everybody! I'm excited to take part in these discussions... we've been feeding raw for a couple years now and are still always looking for new ideas and advice!


----------



## PalmettoPaws (Dec 30, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Your Catahoulas are gorgeous. One of my favorite breeds and I absolutely adore any dog that's merle colored lol.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Welcome!! Look forward to seeing your comments in our discussions!


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

I love watching dogs play. Cool dogs!

By the way, I'll have you know that I spent about 15 minutes looking at the third photo down, (the first beach pic), trying to figure out what the heck that was on the right side of the pic.

Was it a water blob...no, it's a digital camera...was it a photoshop error? No, that would be silly...what IS that!?

Finally I realized it's part of a hand and a water bottle.

Geez.


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Gorgeous dogs! Great to have another raw feeder here!  Welcome!  Great pics.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

SerenityFL said:


> I love watching dogs play. Cool dogs!
> 
> By the way, I'll have you know that I spent about 15 minutes looking at the third photo down, (the first beach pic), trying to figure out what the heck that was on the right side of the pic.
> 
> ...


hahahahaha, 15 minutes of your life that you will never get back, staring at... a water bottle. i should crop that out! & thanks, they're pretty cool dudes, we try to go to the beach as much as possible. :smile:


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> BEAUTIFUL! I love Catahoulas! I have a rescued Cat mix from Georgia!


thank you, and that's awesome! topher came from animal services in upstate florida on his last day, and finn came from miami-dade animal services. there are so many mixes in the shelters down here! (i live in miami).


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Awww, lucky boys  Catahoulas are some of the most gorgeous dogs I've ever seen. I can't wait to see more pictures and hear more stories about yours!


----------

